# Mirror Re-silvering



## bvcg1 (Feb 17, 2019)

Just thought I'd pass on a good, fair source for having your original mirrors re-silvered. I was only charged $25.00 for my interior rear view to be cleaned of old, flaking silver, and be re-silvered.

Robinson Glass
6507 Winfree Drive
Houston, TX 77087
(713) 643.1698


----------

